# 61070 75809 - what anesthesia code to use?



## 574coding (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,
Our provider provided services on a patient using codes 61070 and 75809.  This patient needed anesthesia for the service.  What would the correct anesthesia cpt code be?  
Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 29, 2017)

01935 or unlisted


----------

